# Legs for Coralife fixture?



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I think that the flip up legs were for the Formosa light.


----------



## Shay (Apr 28, 2004)

So much for the millions I was going to make off my patent.

Has anyone seen them for the coralife fixture or tried to retrofit the formosa stand to the coralife?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Never seen flip stands for the Coralife Aqualights. You could not retrofit the JBJ legs for the Coralife.

Mike


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

> You could not retrofit the JBJ legs for the Coralife.


Why not? I retrofited them to an ahsupply fixture. Don't have a good picture, but its just a bolt that you need to drill into the fixture,


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Won't work with a single bulb PC strip. Without looking like garbage, that is!  

Mike


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

those Coralife legs suck big time... They are so hard to put in and they often times pop out. And if you need to lift the glass top lid you have to physically lift the light fixture up and move it over to lift the glass lid up. I wish they would make better legs. That flip idea is cool if it were available.


----------



## Shay (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree. I'm also willing to give it a shot and see if I can retrofit the formosa flip stand to fit the coralife fixture. Hopefully it doesn't look terrible but even so I would prefer function over form in this case. 

Shay


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Let us know how it goes and post PICS! =) I'd like to overhaul my Coralife too if yours works out.


----------



## oldfarmhouse (May 18, 2004)

I have a single tube Coralife with legs set at the back of the tank with a versa top and all I do is lift up slightly and slide forward a 1/2 inch or so and the top rest in the open position against the light. I guess the double strips are the problem.


----------



## oldfarmhouse (May 18, 2004)

I saw an item from fosters and smith that might help some of you. Its the Versa Top made for twin tube lights where the front part is narrower than the back half. I guess its made to be able to open the front lid without disturbing the light. Thought I would pass it on.


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

i must say, im real happy with the open top look the legs have helped me create. but i think there are simple things, that can be improved with the legs. the color of the plastic has a purple tint to it. i'd rather see clear.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't mind the Coralife legs at all. They are pretty easy to install and are barely noticeable. Plus, they do what they are designed to do, keep the fixture off of the glass top!  

Mike


----------



## Maxlugar (Sep 9, 2004)

*Why a glass top?*

I was planning on buying the Coralife 48'' 4 x65w top with legs and not use the glass top anymore. I had assumed that was what the legs were for. I see most of you keep the top on though. Doesn't that affect the intesity of the light being so far off the top? I'd rather light it directly. Is this dangerous or something?

I currently have a Custom Sealife 48'' 2x65 power compacts and a regular dual 30w floursescent on my 72 gallon bow front. I don't think 190w is enough. I never seem to get good growth at the bottom.

Thanks.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

You can use the Coralife fixture and go "topless"!

I usually keep the top on the aquarium to help manage evaporation, however in the summer heat the tops are off most of the time to help keep the aquarium cool. As far as safety, I imagine omitting the glass tops should be fine, provided you are careful when moving the fixture and you have no other pets or children than might knock the fixture into the aquarium. Besides, the way the legs are situated, it seems like knocking the fixture into the aquarium would be a hard thing to do.

The glass tops really shouldn't decrease the amount of light reaching the aquarium, unless the glass is absolutely filthy!


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

I've had no problems with my 1x65 coralife fixtures' legs 'popping out'. They fit very securely, and took about 2 mins to install all four legs.


----------



## oldfarmhouse (May 18, 2004)

Maxlugar said:


> I was planning on buying the Coralife 48'' 4 x65w top with legs and not use the glass top anymore. I had assumed that was what the legs were for. I see most of you keep the top on though. Doesn't that affect the intesity of the light being so far off the top? I'd rather light it directly. Is this dangerous or something?
> 
> I currently have a Custom Sealife 48'' 2x65 power compacts and a regular dual 30w floursescent on my 72 gallon bow front. I don't think 190w is enough. I never seem to get good growth at the bottom.
> 
> Thanks.


 The main reason I like to keep a top on it besides saftey is I am too paranoid about my fish ending up on the floor floping around looking for a puddle to play in.


----------



## Maxlugar (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks all. I shall go topless.

Does 260 Watts seem like a good amount total for a 72 gallon bowfront? That's 3.6 watt per gallon. 

I have trouble growing things like microsword down at the bottom of the tank. I figure more light is needed. I use co2 and the larger plants pearl like normal.

Thanks.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Thanks all. I shall go topless.


 :icon_eek: Woo Hoo!

260W over 72G should be just fine. You will be able to grow just about anything you want with that much wattage. Just be sure to get a pressurized CO2 system up and running ASAP!

Mike


----------



## AlgaeHater (Sep 4, 2004)

I hate the coralife legs. It totally gets in the way of the glass top. I think It might be better to not buy the legs and have the light sit on the glass top. this way you could just move the fixture back to open the lid. I wouldnt buy them unless I was going topless. my 2 cents.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Well It would have to happen sooner or later... >_< 

One of the legs for my coralife moonlight fixture just broke... Not the entire thing mind you but a tiny piece of plastic that i'm guessing helps the metal clip things from moving after you screw it in. My dad was moving the light fixture over a bit to open up the glass top and he said it just came off and broke... *sigh*. I took all the legs off and am going to order another set along with some other supplies soon. Right now the fixture is just sitting on top of the tank with the glass top.Oh another thing I noticed was that there were these 2 plastic pieces sitting on the glass. I'm not sure if it came loose from the fixture or from some other thing. I'll post a picture ... maybe you guys can Identify it for me.Picture of pieces 

Notice the leg that the plastic pieces I was talking about? See where the metal part is.. there is a triangular plastic piece there that broke off on both sides where the metal piece is.


----------



## Shay (Apr 28, 2004)

That's the same thing that happened to mine. I had to prop the fixture up with a piece of my daughter's thomas train set for a week while I waited for a new set of legs. I have not tried the retrofit yet. It's on my "to do" list.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I can't see the picture! :icon_frow 

Mike


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

try this... I think yahoo changed the link thing. I need to figure out how to access my Comcast account storage...>_<

Anybody know what those flat plastic pieces are? Do the coralife light fixtures have those somewhere? I'm afraid they might have fallen out of the fixture.

http://us.f1f.yahoofs.com/bc/1c1b6869/bc/Aquarium/Pieces.jpg?bfLN7SBBnUx8IBwV


----------



## Maxlugar (Sep 9, 2004)

*Got the Coralight 4 x 65W with legs yesterday*

I put it in and I'm going without the glass top. Looks good and the lower plants seem to be perking up already. Are we sure those legs designed safe though? I would have though those sliding anchors for the screws would fit in the grove and not come out unless slid out the sides. I know when the screw goes in with the leg it pulls it tight against the grove but I'm still a little nervous.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

I really don't trust those legs... Yes those metal things are supposed to hold onto the lip of the groove but the way they designed the holding mechanism is really unsecure because it doesn't hold the lip entirely. When screwing it in the metal clips are supposed to compress against the metal lip but what ends up happening is that the metal clip thing bends inwards towards the screw which in turn gives less space for the metal clip thing to hold on to the lip of the groove.


----------



## deleted_user_10 (Dec 29, 2005)

This thread is REALLY old, but I found while searching for Coralife legs and got the idea from here to fit my JBJ legs to my Coralife. 
I made a thread with pictures of it here -> DIY Thread


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

you mean flip-up like this? http://www.google.com/products/cata...aqualight&cid=17037705904014374505&sa=title#p


----------



## deleted_user_10 (Dec 29, 2005)

Yep, like those. On the DIY thread I linked to Aqualights new legs. It still doesn't look that sturdy with the plastic tabs to support it from the back instead of across the light like a cradle.


----------

